
The digital clock from a Soyuz spacecraft - sashk
http://www.righto.com/2020/01/inside-digital-clock-from-soyuz.html
======
ljf
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22077019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22077019)

